# SMT has 2 days to hit the clutch drop or else....



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

He owes me two cases of Stella. LOD will be getting straight wasted. You better pay up this time biatch! Time to man the fyck up, and quit playing pretend on the intraweb. Clean the sand out of your vagina.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my only stipulation was no ragdolling. seems easy enough.....

i'm simply baffled by someone who rides by the clutch numerous times a week saying they will stick it, goes up and stands on it then climbs down to go home and wash the sh!t out of his panties. i mean hell, if you crash, you are only a couple hundred yards from home.....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i mean hell, if you crash, you are only a couple hundred yards from home.....


I don't know. He might get fired from his job. Or he might get fycked by hospital bills.

Oh wait. He owns his own buisness, makes mad cash, and has a buttload of health insurance.:idea:


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*Come on guys...*

It seems all you really have to do is just ask for the beer. You know it won't happen by any deadline. Just tell him to buy the Stella next time you are out here. It's $15 a 12 pack at BevMo SMT. See I already did the homework for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

You can do it!


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

You can do it SMT!!! 

I believe in you!


 


 

Don't worry, if you don't do it, Santy will take care of everything. He always does.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I got till January first.......


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

You can do it SMT. The landing is good and downhill, so you can make it, even if you fall, you'll keep rolling and you've got plenty of padding.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I got till January first.......


Two days from now. That does not equal January first.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

antone got a pic of this drop? asuming that this drop ant anything like the Jaw Drop, u can do it, well u prolly cant but if u crash ur fat enough that u wont feel it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Sombrio69 said:


> antone got a pic of this drop? asuming that this drop ant anything like the Jaw Drop, u can do it, well u prolly cant but if u crash ur fat enough that u wont feel it.


Actually the ol boy has lost 20 pounds:eekster:  :eekster: yep I said 20 pounds.....I now weigh 203....soon under 200 (6 foot 1/4 inches)


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Pics PLEASE! Lol that fatso will probly just crash and get stabbed and all his fat'll spill all over the place and yea..... you get my point.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Bull$hit. You said Xmas countless times. Just more exuses.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> Pics PLEASE! Lol that fatso will probly just crash and get stabbed and all his fat'll spill all over the place and yea..... you get my point.


your not exzactly skinny yourself chris, I mean dory, you look about 180, which for a 14-15 year old kid is fat. anyways smt just ****in do it, seriously, I know I havent done it, but whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Bull$hit. You said Xmas countless times. Just more exuses.


doesn't matter.....doesn't make me any less of a man if I don't hit it....and it was always by the end of the year


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Bull$hit. You said Xmas countless times. Just more exuses.


C'mon SMT. Imagine how much you can rub it in zachs face if you do it. Mac Dre would hit it.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

eh you'll hit it. And probly be fine.

Oh and SMT, when we went out to do some falgging today, we founf alot of good spots for 2 foot high launches that could send a dude like 10+ feet.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> doesn't matter.....doesn't make me any less of a man if I don't hit it....and it was always by the end of the year


It does matter, and it does make you less of a man. It proves once again that you are 100% completely full of $hit. And it was Xmas. You said it countless times. You can leave my two cases of Stella in the back of Mikeys truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Whys everyone always hate on SMT Ive been here a while and I've never seen him cause anyone harm, so what if he doesnt hit the big airs that you all hit or ride as many hours a week as you. He shares the same passion for bikes that we all have in common. Being a fellow plus sized rider it seriously bugs me when people drop fat jokes. What does it matter if someones bigger than you? Honestly what good does it do making fun of someone else? It damn sure doesnt make you any better of a person for doing so.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Eric Hoefer said:


> bla bla bla bla


Go sit in the corner junior. I'll tell you when it is ok to come out.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Eric-
Lol its cause he is such a break dragger.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> doesn't matter.....doesn't make me any less of a man if I don't hit it....and it was always by the end of the year


That's like being less than zero?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Whys everyone always hate on SMT Ive been here a while and I've never seen him cause anyone harm, so what if he doesnt hit the big airs that you all hit or ride as many hours a week as you. He shares the same passion for bikes that we all have in common. Being a fellow plus sized rider it seriously bugs me when people drop fat jokes. What does it matter if someones bigger than you? Honestly what good does it do making fun of someone else? It damn sure doesnt make you any better of a person for doing so.


no worries mate......it's all good.......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> It does matter, and it does make you less of a man. It proves once again that you are 100% completely full of $hit. And it was Xmas. You said it countless times. You can leave my two cases of Stella in the back of Mikeys truck.:thumbsup:


nah first of year (birthday) that is why I said that


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> Eric-
> Lol its cause he is such a break dragger.


End your self. please find a cliff on that "awesome" trail your making and jump off of it,

peace out *****


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Whys everyone always hate on SMT Ive been here a while and I've never seen him cause anyone harm, so what if he doesnt hit the big airs that you all hit or ride as many hours a week as you. He shares the same passion for bikes that we all have in common. Being a fellow plus sized rider it seriously bugs me when people drop fat jokes. What does it matter if someones bigger than you? Honestly what good does it do making fun of someone else? It damn sure doesnt make you any better of a person for doing so.


Okay fatass. (Just kidding dude) I think most of the people ripping on SMT are guys he knows personally and they're just messing with him.

But Zachdank sure did lay down the law.......Oh SNAAAAAAAAAPpppp


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

don't be trying buy yourself extra time(not like it would help). there were also several other mentions about it i'm just too lazy to find them........

08-07-2006 #*26* .WestCoastHucker.<SCR type="***************" ipt> </SCR ipt>
Hey! Where'd my hat go?



user gallery 
Join Date: Jan 2004
Posts: 6,905

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sriracha*
_maybe smt doesn't want to hit the clutch drop and this is one way of getting out of the promise._
_"if i had the m3, i'd hit it"_


i even tried to inspire him, i told him he could saw my canfield in half if he sticks it by christmas.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

pdirt said:


> That's like being less than zero?


Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nah first of year (birthday) that is why I said that


before you take all the credit, it was me who started the whole dateline thing when i said you could saw my bike in half by christmas if you stick the clutch drop. you said you were going to step up your game, i proposed the deal....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Allright Bob, since you're whining so much, i'll give you till the 1rst, but then you owe us three cases of Stella, and we get to rattle can your M-3 pus$y pink.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Eric Hoefer said:


> ....Being a fellow plus sized rider it seriously bugs me when people drop fat jokes....


i can bust on SMT all i want, he knows it is in good fun. besides, i barely weigh around 10 pounds less than him and i'm a considerable amount shorter....


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Allright Bob, since you're whining so much, i'll give you till the 1rst, but then you owe us three cases of Stella, and we get to rattle can your M-3 pus$y pink.


Zach, ur down south right now right? when you come back up north you gonna stop down in Santa Cruz or anywhere like that, id be sick if we could meet sumplace


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

if he had a single pivot i bet he could do it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> don't be trying buy yourself extra time(not like it would help). ........
> <>


here is the post where I said the end of year.......

*08-10-2006 #55 *
SHIVER ME TIMBERS 
drunken like a ol sea hag

Mike and I know I will hit clutch before the end of the year.....most likely sat or sunday w/Roaming oregon

from this link

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=218257&page=2


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> *08-10-2006 #55 *
> SHIVER ME TIMBERS
> drunken like a ol sea hag
> 
> ...


now this is just getting pathetic, come on smt, stop making excuses, and just do it


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*You can do it Bob.*

Yo SMT,

I, like many non-SoCal'ers have no idea what you guys are talking about with the "clutch drop", but I gotta believe you can hit it. It can't be that hard if so many other people hit it and believe that you've got the skillz to do it (don't take that as a jab).

If you have someone that you can get on their wheel and follow them off of it, then do that. It's my favorite technique for hitting something that is new to me or at the upper level of my abilities. Most of the time, it's not about the technique, it's about the speed in the approach and that's where following someone will help you.

Cheers.....and Merry Xmas.
EB


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here is the post where I said the end of year.......


you'll notice hat mine was posted before yours. not only that, we had our conversation a few months before that, the quote i used was just because the SMT/clutch topic had come AGAIN......


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Yo SMT,
> 
> I, like many non-SoCal'ers have no idea what you guys are talking about with the "clutch drop", but I gotta believe you can hit it. It can't be that hard if so many other people hit it and believe that you've got the skillz to do it (don't take that as a jab).
> 
> ...


Good advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

zachdank said:


> It does matter, and it does make you less of a man. It proves once again that you are 100% completely full of $hit. And it was Xmas. You said it countless times. You can leave my two cases of Stella in the back of Mikeys truck.:thumbsup:


F'in A!! I'll hit bit for two cases of stella! You have Health insurance. You don't know anybody to get you any decent pills? Listen, I'll get you some good disability insurance. If you miss it, you spend the rest of your days on an island, floating cheap. Don't break people's hearts.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

haha, smt you gotta hit this man...its like what 10 ft? from what i seen from 1000-oaks pics of the clutch drop ( not sure its the same one, but from memory looks about right) it dont look to bad, nice tranny...short run out but hey....what you going to do.

jesus would huck it


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

could somebody please post a pic of this drop


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

you can do eeeet!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Show me a pic of the drop, from what I remember, you can even hit that stuff on a hardtail.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Allright Bob, since you're whining so much, i'll give you till the 1rst, but then you owe us three cases of Stella, and we get to rattle can your M-3 pus$y pink.


You need to up it to 5 cases if you give the extra time... not that it will matter. if he does send it, he might get sent straight to the E>R:thumbsup: lol or not


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

lol here is a pic of the drop and SMT doing the what-he-does-every-time-we-ride-this-trail-look-at-the-drop-manuever circled IN *RED*


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Swoop said:


> lol here is a pic of the drop and SMT doing the what-he-does-every-time-we-ride-this-trail-look-at-the-drop-manuever circled IN *RED*


Damn. I can't believe how small and easy that drop is.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Oh wait. He owns his own buisness, makes mad cash, and has a buttload of health insurance.:idea:


Dayum, when I grow up I wanna be an SMT! 

Of course, ...ahemm...I'd hit the clutch drop.....ahem...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

zachdank said:


> It does matter, and it does make you less of a man. It proves once again that you are 100% completely full of $hit. And it was Xmas. You said it countless times. You can leave my two cases of Stella in the back of Mikeys truck.:thumbsup:


Zach can get beer any time, we wanna see SMT hit the clutch!!!!


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

You can definitely hit that. Just ask yourself, "What would Jesus do?" You know what he'd do? He'd take his shiny new M-3 and send it. Seriously, you can land that 1st try.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink


Maybe Zach should put some Hinyies at the bottom of the clutch


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

rhd said:


> Originally Posted by milhouse
> I dont think the frame, shock, fork, rims, drive train, handlebars, tires and stem would hold up very well but that kickstand looks pretty burley.


Oh man I love your quote :thumbsup: (but I guess I should be thanking milhouse eh?)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Maybe Zach should put some Hinyies at the bottom of the clutch


definately no then....I am more a Becks Man


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

wow. even the big pink ***** i am would drop that:thumbsup:


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

my grandma just called you a *****, smt..... she said she'd hit it on her beach cruiser


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Damn. I can't believe how small and easy that drop is.


you got it bob! just keep your feet on the pedals:thumbsup:


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

​


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> definately no then....I am more a Becks Man


Damn! That's what I meant. (I knew it was some green-bottled beer  )


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Damn! That's what I meant. (I knew it was some green-bottled beer  )


there you go.....well surfing in the morning....some practice runs on the carpet drop


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

sik alloy.

i dunno, looks like beers gonna be flowin.

better pay up if you dont drop it ..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Gimme a hardtail with some travel up front for confort. It looks like a whole lot of fun too, I like the berm.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Hey SMT, for $20, I'll say that I saw you do it! And, you stuck the landing. Then, on the second attempt you did a back flip, and stuck the landing. And then......:thumbsup:


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

clutch drop...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Come on SMT you can hit that! The man who says he can and the man who says he cant are both right. Which one are you? 

Stop telling yourself you cant and tell your self you can.


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

be nice to the old guy, my grandfather probably wouldn't hit it either... 

:eekster:


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Man, I'd so love to hit that Clutch drop. I'd probly crash and burn on my first try, but it looks like such a blast.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I just talked to some of my homebois that are on their way to session the Clutch and all the other goodies on that trail. Where you at Bob?


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

is the drop in 1000oaks if so where, that looks like a blast to hit


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Coley said:


> is the drop in 1000oaks if so where, that looks like a blast to hit


The drop is in West Texas fool. You're in the wrong state.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

=ChrisB= said:


> Eric-
> Lol its cause he is such a break dragger.


Took me a lil' while to figure out what the fvck you were saying there... Now I'm with f0ggy.

PS: Stella = good ****. If smt doesnt hit it theres gonna be some happy drinkers... :thumbsup:


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

On an 888 equiped M3, anyday.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

what the hell are you waiting for? 

grow some balls old man.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey DHF...did you ever figure out what he used those binoculars for? Is there an elementary school close by?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Red Bull said:


> what the hell are you waiting for?
> 
> grow some balls old man.


he wont do it


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> your not exzactly skinny yourself chris, I mean dory, you look about 180, which for a 14-15 year old kid is fat. anyways smt just ****in do it, seriously, I know I havent done it, but whats the worst that can happen?


Hahaha ouch

Do it SMT. I know everything looks smaller on pictures, but it doesnt look that bad. It looks like you have to carry a good amount of speed to clear it... Do what EBX says and ride it behind someone. If I could saw a Canfield in half by doing it I wouldnt think it twice....


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> what the hell are you waiting for?
> 
> grow some balls old man.


he can't. balls would scare the little boys away...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dante said:


> be nice to the old guy, my grandfather probably wouldn't hit it either...
> 
> :eekster:


thanks man...I need more guys like you giving me pity


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you forgot the garage pic.....



.downhillfaster. said:


> You would think a guy who's place looks like this would hit that Clutch w/ no problem...LOL Happy Holidays Bob, I sat on these pics for a year
> 
> Oh, and a pic of the clutch from another angle too...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Swoop said:


> lol here is a pic of the drop and SMT doing the what-he-does-every-time-we-ride-this-trail-look-at-the-drop-manuever circled IN *RED*


 ..???


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

Just like walkin the plank SMT. What sounds better handing out free beers with your tail between your legs or the glory of sticking it and making your homies buy the beer?

Jooo gawt it mang!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hahaha ouch
> 
> Do it SMT. I know everything looks smaller on pictures, but it doesnt look that bad. It looks like you have to carry a good amount of speed to clear it... QUOTE]
> 
> and it is trickery going into it....it is not a strait show and it is 14 feet plus


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Is there anyway you can go a bit slower than the guy in the picture and still do okay on the landing? Or do you have to make the transition?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillmoe Slim said:


> Just like walkin the plank SMT. What sounds better handing out free beers with your tail between your legs or the glory of sticking it and making your homies buy the beer?
> 
> Jooo gawt it mang!


oh but they won't buy for me........cheap cheap cheap....zach still owes for 2 Sacremento Queen loses....Go Lakers


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RideFaster said:


> Is there anyway you can go a bit slower than the guy in the picture and still do okay on the landing? Or do you have to make the transition?


no you need speed to clear the gap


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Hey DHF...did you ever figure out what he used those binoculars for? Is there an elementary school close by?


actually there is but the trees have grown to big..........nah from the porch you can see the whole trail


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

> He owes me two cases of Stella. LOD will be getting straight wasted. You better pay up this time biatch! Time to man the fyck up, and quit playing pretend on the intraweb. Clean the sand out of your vagina.





.downhillfaster. said:


> You would think a guy who's place looks like this would hit that Clutch w/ no problem...LOL Happy Holidays Bob, I sat on these pics for a year
> 
> Oh, and a pic of the clutch from another angle too...


downhillfaster, you seem not to know the rules. so pull your act together and deleted threads like this bullsh*t


> 1) Anyone creating a thread on the sole basis of flaming someone WILL BE BANNED.
> I do not care how long you have been here, how many posts, who you are or why it was done. You will be immediatly banned without warning or appeal.
> Do not push the limits or attempt to do it in jest. If it is not topical, you are gone!





> 3) Anyone systematically flaming within a pre-existing thread WILL BE BANNED.
> Hijacking a thread for a flame war will not be tolerated.
> Insulting a member for starting a thread and responses to insults are considered flaming.
> This determination is entirely at the moderators' discretion since content obviously needs leeway, and some or all participating parties can be expelled. Warnings may be given this case or simply close a thread, but situations that have degraded too far will be dealt with.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

2004haroX2 said:


> downhillfaster, you seem not to know the rules. so pull your act together and deleted threads like this bullsh*t


go blow someone....

Quote:

 3) Anyone systematically flaming within a pre-existing thread WILL BE BANNED. 
Hijacking a thread for a flame war will not be tolerated.
Insulting a member for starting a thread and responses to insults are considered flaming. 
 This determination is entirely at the moderators' discretion since content obviously needs leeway, and some or all participating parties can be expelled. Warnings may be given this case or simply close a thread, but situations that have degraded too far will be dealt with.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

My first thought was oh boy here's a thread ripe for deletion now that dhf actually put his foot down...

My second was why don't Zachboy and SMT just get a motel room and get this all over with? 

My third was why would anyone make bets with all the crappy beer illustrated in this thread?
My god, Stella is like the Heineken of Belgium. 

SMT sometimes your sense of self preservation will save you from a world of hurt, sometimes ya just gotta go for it or quit talking about it....but don't let someone half your age tell you what having balls is about, he doesn't even probably have a full set of pubes yet himself. Zach, no offense but you're not as great as you think you are.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

2004haroX2 said:


> downhillfaster, you seem not to know the rules. so pull your act together and deleted threads like this bullsh*t


   

I agree with WCH...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> My first thought was oh boy here's a thread ripe for deletion now that dhf actually put his foot down...
> 
> My second was why don't Zachboy and SMT just get a motel room and get this all over with?
> 
> ...





2004haroX2 said:


> downhillfaster, you seem not to know the rules. so pull your act together and deleted threads like this bullsh*t


all the clueless fools should STFU....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> wha wha wha


I'll call you a wambulance.:sad:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

2004haroX2 said:


> downhillfaster, you seem not to know the rules. so pull your act together and deleted threads like this bullsh*t


I bet it was a huge struggle with that coat hanger, but you pulled through.:thumbsup:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> Zach, ur down south right now right? when you come back up north you gonna stop down in Santa Cruz or anywhere like that, id be sick if we could meet sumplace


Nah, i'm bak in Gnarcal. I'll be comming over to ride Santa Cruz with my boy Matt V. in a couple of weeks. Should be ripping.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Nah, i'm bak in Gnarcal. I'll be comming over to ride Santa Cruz with my boy Matt V. in a couple of weeks. Should be ripping.


Nice, id be sick if we could meet up or somthing....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> Nice, id be sick if we could meet up or somthing....


Werd..


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

*clutch drop pic*

I like this shot - it rocks


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

You have an m3 with all high end **** worth easily over 3 grand, and you wont even hit that drop? 


by that way, that looks fun as hell


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Someone has to photoshop this in front of a pirate ship.










​(update)


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

100 posts

Bob......whether you crash or not........the chance to hold a hacksaw over mike's bike and just deliver a huge gouge on the thing for all the sh1t talking you endure on a regular basis.......and then not follow through, but to leave a reminder.

That's something you can hold over his head for years.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

that drop is butta, and i can tell from 1500 miles away...GO FOR IT SMT!!!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

1000-oaks said:


>


You know what I love about this picture? It's the dichotomy of the situation. (yeah, I said dichotomy, look it up it's a word  ) You can see the people on the freeway stuck in traffic and a rider hucking gaps on a kick ass trail. :thumbsup:

What would you rather be doing at that moment?   

That being said...._SMT hit the clutch broham!_


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll be there to make sure SMT hits it, if he does'nt I'll make him buy the Stella right after the ride.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Bob,

After looking at that drop, I gotta believe you can hit this dude. Follow someone off of it that hits it clean it every time so you can gauge the proper speed. Even if you don't land it perfectly clean, you've got the armor to keep you safe and you've won the bet.

Drops/step-downs like that around my area usually have Doug Fir's on both sides of the landings which means you HAVE to clean them....










Cheers,
EBX


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Bob,
> 
> After looking at that drop, I gotta believe you can hit this dude. Follow someone off of it that hits it clean it every time so you can gauge the proper speed. Even if you don't land it perfectly clean, you've got the armor to keep you safe and you've won the bet.
> 
> ...


The drop is way easier than it looks in the photos. Bob trys to claim 14+ feet, but i think it's around 8 or 9. I hit it blind the first time. It couldn't have a better landing, and you don't need barely any speed to make the gap. It's tiny.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> 100 posts
> 
> Bob......whether you crash or not........the chance to hold a hacksaw over mike's bike and just deliver a huge gouge on the thing for all the sh1t talking you endure on a regular basis.......and then not follow through, but to leave a reminder.
> 
> That's something you can hold over his head for years.


the joke is on you, the canfield has been retired. my days of long travel are over. it's all about the bottlerocket now....


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the joke is on you, the canfield has been retired. my days of long travel are over. it's all about the bottlerocket now....


welcome to the dark side


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> welcome to the dark side


welcome to the dark side? i rock my local stuff on my DJ bike with only 1.5" travel up front and street tires. i never wanted anything to do with a long travel bike to begin with. the only problem was that there weren't any short travel bikes that could take the abuse i was going to dish out. until recently the only offering in a 5" travel model was an AM/XC bike that would just break in a few months (been thru plenty of them) that's when i moved to DH bikes, i never really wanted one, but they were the only bikes that were strong enough to last for a while.
now that the industry has realized there is a market for these kinds of bikes for riders like me, i'm all about it. as anyone who knows me can attest, i've been longing for an abuse oriented 5" bike for the last 7 years....


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> ....


It was ment to be a joke. I peronally really like these short travel FS bikes that can take a thrashing as they're a lot more vesatile and tons of fun. One will be in my stable next year most likely as well.

Back to the topic though, i bet smt could hit that if he had a marzocchi roco


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Geez WCH...I can't believe it...riding "mini-bikes"...LOL!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> It was ment to be a joke. I peronally really like these short travel FS bikes that can take a thrashing as they're a lot more vesatile and tons of fun. One will be in my stable next year most likely as well.


i feel you. i get where you are coming from, i just meant that i have always been on the dark side....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TNC said:


> Geez WCH...I can't believe it...riding "mini-bikes"...LOL!


well, WCH is a BMX'er at heart...


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


>


Looks like someone got a lil greedy and laid it down


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

these two burst shots at different angles are great pictures.

I gotta say that it looks like a super fun move. I'll hit it too, but I'll need until maybe Easter or so to plan a trip out.


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> Looks like someone got a lil greedy and laid it down


Good eye!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Very nice - hitting drops while everyone else is sitting in that horrible Texas 3:30 PM traffic.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Very nice - hitting drops while everyone else is sitting in that horrible Texas 3:30 PM traffic.


Man Texas has got some crazy mountains... Must be a photshopped picture.
In order to facilitate more rumors of this location I thought it was in New Zeland.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

you can do it SMT... its about goddam time this has been going on since august


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I hope he's hitting it right now. But if not that's cool he know's his limits. If he made a bet thou he needs to pay up. 

Last time I pushed someone to hit a jump, he broke his leg and snapped his ACL, I felt like a *******. Still do in a way.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

not you too, Bruto


#1ORBUST said:


> Someone has to photoshop this in front of a pirate ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> I hope he's hitting it right now. But if not that's cool he know's his limits. If he made a bet thou he needs to pay up.
> 
> Last time I pushed someone to hit a jump, he broke his leg and snapped his ACL, I felt like a *******. Still do in a way.


sad part...it is not even a bet......WCH threw in the canfield....is Zach going to throw in the 3 cases of Stella???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> Looks like someone got a lil greedy and laid it down


alloy is always pushing the limits


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> is Zach going to throw in the 3 cases of Stella???


$hit all buy you three cases of Stella Bob. It dosn't have to be anytime soon either, whenever you do it, you have beer coming your way.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> $hit all buy you three cases of Stella Bob. It dosn't have to be anytime soon either, whenever you do it, you have beer coming your way.:thumbsup:


not you.......that easy money for me


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> the joke is on you, the canfield has been retired. my days of long travel are over. it's all about the bottlerocket now....


Oh noes!!

Hope your fillings are in real good like.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Oh noes!!
> 
> Hope your fillings are in real good like.


don't worry about me. i've been rockin' the local shizz and pinning all the stuff i used to on my cornfield on my DJ bike for the last few months now on 1.5 inches of travel up front and one brake and street tires. i think i'm ready for 5 inches of travel front and rear and 2 brakes. in the end, it will feel like butter, compared to what i'm used to. the Canfield has been retired for a few months now. my crew (like me) are all old BMX'ers and HT's with 5" up front feel like full blown DH rigs. like i said, the long travel days are over, as far as i'm concerned it was never needed. i'm a BMX'er at heart and will be till i die. you know me kevin and i am not a bike rider, i am a bike manipulator, never trip on the skills...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> alloy is always pushing the limits


unlike you.

i think this thread would be enough motivation to hit this drop....just to shut everyone up.

id be hitting that **** right now, and postin the pics with a couple peeps there for reference


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

free rider said:


> unli
> id be hitting that **** right now, and postin the pics with a couple peeps there for reference


talk is cheap......pictures give it no justice


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> talk is cheap......pictures give it no justice


ya, but all the flaming in this thread must be getting expensive, probably enough piled up to motivate my grandpa to do it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

free rider said:


> ya, but all the flaming in this thread must be getting expensive, probably enough piled up to motivate my grandpa to do it


if i hit it, then I hit it....no difference to me....


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if i hit it, then I hit it....no difference to me....


no, if you hit it...everyone shuts up...if you dont hit it....you are pictured as a girl who goes back on her words, you said you would hit it, now hit it


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Bob, you know your my ***** and i just want to see you step it up. Clutch or no cluch you are still my drinking buddy...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Bob, you know your my ***** and i just want to see you step it up. Clutch or no cluch you are still my drinking buddy...


me knows....hey we be ridin Shake and Bake at 9am.....you in???

I have hit more stuff in the last 2 weeks....and it is all easy then i thought


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

free rider said:


> no, if you hit it...everyone shuts up...if you dont hit it....you are pictured as a girl who goes back on her words, you said you would hit it, now hit it


no they will say I should have done it a while ago........then they will tell me to hit something bigger.....me says no


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no they will say I should have done it a while ago........then they will tell me to hit something bigger.....me says no


girl


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you know me kevin and i am not a bike rider, i am a bike manipulator, never trip on the skills...


I was just makin a funny about bouncy bouncy and toofie toofies.

You could ride hardtail roller skates and I'd still be your friend.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> You could ride hardtail roller skates and I'd still be your friend.


How sweet - I just pictured him working at Sonics wearing roller skates. hehe
So you think you could stomp that drop ya busted yer handlebars on with a short travel rig, wch? :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> I was just makin a funny about bouncy bouncy and toofie toofies.
> 
> You could ride hardtail roller skates and I'd still be your friend.


sometimes we have to draw lines and make a stand:nono: :nono:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> me knows....hey we be ridin Shake and Bake at 9am.....you in???


i'd love to but i'm in NY untill tuesday...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

1000-oaks said:


>


The more I look at it the more it looks small and fun. Hit it Bob, I bet it's ridiculously easy too!

Looks like a decent run it, and a very nice landing with a berm to slow you down.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'd love to but i'm in NY untill tuesday...


don't worry it is cold here.........like 75 w/no wind


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> The more I look at it the more it looks small and fun. Hit it Bob, I bet it's ridiculously easy too!
> 
> Looks like a decent run it, and a very nice landing with a berm to slow you down.


believe me....if it was that easy as it looks in the picture....then I would have already hit it.....it is 14 feet down and 6 to 8 feet out


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Khemical said:


> You know what I love about this picture? It's the dichotomy of the situation. (yeah, I said dichotomy, look it up it's a word  ) You can see the people on the freeway stuck in traffic and a rider hucking gaps on a kick ass trail. :thumbsup:
> 
> What would you rather be doing at that moment?
> 
> That being said...._SMT hit the clutch broham!_


You know whats even better is the guy railing that turn and blasting dirt up over head high on his right!!!!!! That is a much better shot than just the drop shot IMO. I wonder if they got it????
Also BOB it is CHRISTMAS get off MTBR or that MAN/WOMEN will be in you bed later tonight.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> don't worry it is cold here.........like 75 w/no wind


It's pretty warm here in NY. 40 or 45 right now.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> believe me....if it was that easy as it looks in the picture....then I would have already hit it.....it is 14 feet down and 6 to 8 feet out


if it was anything less than 6-8 feet out you would have to crawl off it, thats nothing.

i don't understand why so many people get their panties in a bunch over drops. Riding a tech dh trail at high speeds is a whole lot more dangerous than a 10-15 foot drop.

man up bob, if you fall get up and do it again.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Arrr...more easier if you get drunk and hit it matey arrr


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> believe me....if it was that easy as it looks in the picture....then I would have already hit it.....it is 14 feet down and 6 to 8 feet out


Pink Bike measurement alert:nono:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> believe me....if it was that easy as it looks in the picture....then I would have already hit it.....it is 14 feet down and 6 to 8 feet out


It is easier than it looks, not harder.:nono: And, it is not 14 feet down.:nono:


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

free rider said:


> no, if you hit it...everyone shuts up...if you dont hit it....you are pictured as a girl who goesdon't be bringing girls into this back on her words, you said you would hit it, now hit it


don't be bringing girls into this...I already said I would hit it if Bob mans up...

if I ever make it down there...I'll let you follow me off of it Bob...


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

come on bob i've hit bigger on my hardtail......just pin it let that big bike do the work for u


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Bob, you got to hit that shizz homie, man up. You are riding a full blown downhill rig with what, 10 inches of rear wheel travel. Even if you catch the lip with your rear wheel probably the worst thing that is going to happen is that you will probably taco your rear wheel and maybe suffer a few scrapes, so what. Even if you do get injured at least you will have stuck to your word and earned even more respect from your homeboys. It is not like hitting a huge kicker or dj where you have to be precise with the landing, just SEND IT!!! It will also help you to progress as a rider and increase your confidence level, no brainer:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Arrr...more easier if you get drunk and hit it matey arrr


arrrr....... ye best be givin bestest advice of all........me says ye be good ol soul.....arrr


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillmoe Slim said:


> Pink Bike measurement alert:nono:


seriously give me a break....pink bike it would be 18 to 20 foot:nono:


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Arrr...more easier if you get drunk and hit it matey arrr





SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> arrrr....... ye best be givin bestest advice of all........me says ye be good ol soul.....arrr


That is the worst advice:nono: . If you are already hesitant about hitting it, then hitting it with a "false sense of courage" will probably cause you to end up getting really f**ked up!! Hit it with a clear head and save the drinking for afterwards. Once you get comfortable hitting the drop, then by all means hit that sum biatch sloshed matey.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> That is the worst advice:nono: . If you are already hesitant about hitting it, then hitting it with a "false sense of courage" will probably cause you to end up getting really f**ked up!! Hit it with a clear head and save the drinking for afterwards. Once you get comfortable hitting the drop, then by all means hit that sum biatch sloshed matey.


yo ho ho.....its a pirate's life for me....


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> That is the worst advice:nono: . If you are already hesitant about hitting it, then hitting it with a "false sense of courage" will probably cause you to end up getting really f**ked up!! Hit it with a clear head and save the drinking for afterwards. Once you get comfortable hitting the drop, then by all means hit that sum biatch sloshed matey.


youuuuuus a *****.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> youuuuuus a *****.


Is that directed at me?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

mb3designs said:


> Is that directed at me?


Since he was quoting you, I think it's pretty safe to assume that he was.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, I just wanted him to reply [email protected]$$. He knows a few local peeps around here, if he really thinks that about me he can say it to my face next time he is in this area if he is man enough. I am not hard to find.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Yeah, I just wanted him to reply [email protected]$$. He knows a few local peeps around here, if he really thinks that about me he can say it to my face next time he is in this area if he is man enough. I am not hard to find.


anyone who doesen't ride drunk is a *****, simple enough? :thumbsup:

(homie, im kidding if you haven't noticed)


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> anyone who doesen't ride drunk is a *****, simple enough? :thumbsup:
> 
> (homie, im kidding if you haven't noticed)


Yeah I know, I over reacted a little, it's all good man we're cool:thumbsup: .I was just trying to keep SMT from breaking his neck stepping up and sending it wasted. Hitting something new that you are already mind tripping about should not be attempted f**ked up because "liquid courage" can cause you to be sloppy and make mistakes that you would not normally do sober, it slows down your reaction time and your sense of balance. I have hit shizz wasted before, but it was things I had already made, so I knew what was required.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Yeah I know, I over reacted a little, it's all good man we're cool:thumbsup: .I was just trying to keep SMT from breaking his neck stepping up and sending it wasted. Hitting something new that you are already mind tripping about should not be attempted f**ked up because "liquid courage" can cause you to be sloppy and make mistakes that you would not normally do sober, it slows down your reaction time and your sense of balance. I have hit shizz wasted before, but it was things I had already made, so I knew what was required.


B serious....I am not that dumb...if i was I would have already sent it.....all about safety for me


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Yeah, I just wanted him to reply [email protected]$$. He knows a few local peeps around here, if he really thinks that about me he can say it to my face next time he is in this area if he is man enough. I am not hard to find.


Pipe down ass hat.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll try that on my Hardrock or my FSRXC. **** knows I'll blow off the headtube on both but wouldn't it be a great video. Man, I'll try it on my moms comfort bike.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

pdirt said:


> Pipe down ass hat.


Who you callin' an asshat, asshat!!


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Who you callin' an asshat, asshat!!


Touche'


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

in all fairness, Pdirt is more like a 10 gallon cowboy asshat...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> in all fairness, Pdirt is more like a 10 gallon cowboy asshat...


Well ya...

lot's of ass to hat.

Sure.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> in all fairness, Pdirt is more like a 10 gallon cowboy asshat...


:lol: Yeah, and I am a five gallon.................


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

ok...so, hit it allready. ****...that's NOTHING man.. here in nc, that's ht only stuff...not worth taking a FS off it...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Damn! That's what I meant. (I knew it was some green-bottled beer  )


You own the same refridgerator as my roomate....unfortunatley not the stuff inside it though...


----------



## Reamer (Apr 3, 2006)

Hit it when you feel confident, Bob, looks fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Heals120 said:


> I'll try that on my Hardrock or my FSRXC. **** knows I'll blow off the headtube on both but wouldn't it be a great video. Man, I'll try it on my moms comfort bike.


I'll see your comfort bike and raise you a Big Wheel.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

renderedtoast said:


> I'll see your comfort bike and raise you a Big Wheel.


That would be insane. I'd pay to see that.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm hitting it on my hardtail later this week.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

renderedtoast said:


> I'll see your comfort bike and raise you a Big Wheel.


i used to launch my big wheel off my grandma's front porch over the stairs all the time back in the day. must have almost 3'. must have been thru about 3-4 of them, unfortunately they had weak steerer tubes....


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> I agree with WCH...


me too:cornut:


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

EVIL E said:


> come on bob i've hit bigger on my hardtail......


...yep, and you were wearing your wife's panties at the same shiat housed on pabst... I know cuz I was there.

Oh wait, that was me... tell Megan I still have here panties.



Miss ya foo!


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW........this thread is popular:cornut:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

finally...........


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> finally...........


finally?

??????????????


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> finally...........


Pics?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Pics?


well, he didn't try to call me 100 times yesterday, so i'm thinking he's yapping about something else....


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Holy crap. I give up. I made a side bet with one of my buds thinking that SMT would do it. My friend doesn't ride, but he bets, so I showed him this and he said "It's a bet." Anyhow, last night, I paid up ( 1 case of Stella) because I don't see him doing it. All I see is him in this thread, posting all day long about how he still has a few days left. He also posts in other threads saying the gap is no problem. This is no way a flame, it's just my way of getting him to do it on account of my bad luck. The way I figure it is, if I post this, then he'll naturally go out and huck it since I have already payed up. My bad karma is like that. Also, he'll probably be spotted by some super hot model that wants to get in his armor because of my super bad luck. 

Anyhow, GL man, do it!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> well, he didn't try to call me 100 times yesterday, so i'm thinking he's yapping about something else....


:lol:




This thread is definatly the wrong place to be yapping about somthing else though.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Do It, Do It Do It!


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Do It, Do It Do It!


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

you can do it SMT you can do it

:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:
:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:
:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:
:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

do it bobalu. Your bike is dialed and you just need to land on two wheels.


----------



## Psycho Banshee (Feb 17, 2005)

*Just do it*

I would do it, you can't mess up!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok enough encouragement and cheers. Now everyone stfu and you bobalou hit that crap you silly poop.:rockon: 

Thread getting boring without carnage pics.. :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Thread getting boring without carnage pics.. :yawn: :yawn:


You tell me when Bob, and I'll come out and shoot the big event. Don't make me hike all my camera junk up that hill for nothing though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> You tell me when Bob, and I'll come out and shoot the big event. Don't make me hike all my camera junk up that hill for nothing though.


call me....................


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You're on an M3 Bob, I'd hit that on a hardtail!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Longest 2 days of your life :crazy:


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

pdirt said:


> ...yep, and you were wearing your wife's panties at the same shiat housed on pabst... I know cuz I was there.
> 
> Oh wait, that was me... tell Megan I still have here panties.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

aye matey, from a fellow pirate, go send that shiat or i'll kealhaul ya!


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> call me....................


I'm there too. When are we doing this? Friday? Saturday?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> I'm there too. When are we doing this? Friday? Saturday?


not trying to make excuses but probably friday if the wind dies down by sunday 4sure


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok, I've been outta town for xmas...did Bobaloo ever hit da clutch???

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

How the hell does Bob NOT hitting a drop get 200+ posts?? What else is new?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> How the hell does Bob NOT hitting a drop get 200+ posts?? What else is new?


everybody...loves to pic on me because I can't ride


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> How the hell does Bob NOT hitting a drop get 200+ posts?? What else is new?


well, no sawing for bob. anyone else i know would have just kept attempting it until they pulled it off just to shut me up. i have to say, in the end, i wasn't even nervous because deep down i knew he wouldn't do it...

it was like promising someone a million dollars if they could beat michael johnson in the 100 meter dash....


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> well, no sawing for bob. anyone else i know would have just kept attempting it until they pulled it off just to shut me up. i have to say, in the end, i wasn't even nervous because deep down i knew he wouldn't do it...


I don't know about that. You said he had until the end of the year. If he hits it by Sunday, and dosn't rag doll, he wins. No going back on your word. :nono:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I don't know about that. You said he had until the end of the year. If he hits it by Sunday, and dosn't rag doll, he wins. No going back on your word. :nono:


The bet was that he'd do it by Christmas.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

coma13 said:


> The bet was that he'd do it by Christmas.


I could have sworn it was the end of the year.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I could have sworn it was the end of the year.....


do a search, the bet actually came about back in april. SMT and i were drinking some beer in his garage and he said to me he was going to step it up and hit everything on the trail really soon. i said "soon?, hell you woun't even clean the whole trail by christmas. i am so confident that i will let saw my bike in half if you do it by then" (then pointed over to my canfield) it has been in several threads since then and all of them say 'by christmas'. i should know, it was my idea. i even dug up some of the old posts and quoted them earlier in the thread....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> do a search, the bet actually came about back in april. SMT and i were drinking some beer in his garage and he said to me he was going to step it up and hit everything on the trail really soon. i said "soon?, hell you woun't even clean the whole trail by christmas. i am so confident that i will let saw my bike in half if you do it by then" (then pointed over to my canfield) it has been in several threads since then and all of them say 'by christmas'. i should know, it was my idea. i even dug up some of the old posts and quoted them earlier in the thread....


I always said until the first....and i even should the post backing it up..... I think you are skateing on your words bro....

you should talk with Mark and ask him my chances of doing it......you will be quiet by saturday


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

coma13 said:


> The bet was that he'd do it by Christmas.


prove it


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Are we not riding S* this afternoon? Pretty windy out there, and there's other stuff I can do.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

meh, I wouldn't cut my friends bike in half if he was just trying to motivate me. Beer on the other hand should be dispersed in all bets.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Are we not riding S* this afternoon? Pretty windy out there, and there's other stuff I can do.


too windy....tomorrow looks like a go


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> meh, I wouldn't cut my friends bike in half if he was just trying to motivate me. Beer on the other hand should be dispersed in all bets.


SMT is a good person. I dont think he would cut the bike. He would donate it to an orphanage or something...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> SMT is a good person. I dont think he would cut the bike. He would donate it to an orphanage or something...


true that...I would give it away, but mike wouldn't let me


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ok here is the pic of me hitting Clutch drop


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> true that...I would give it away, but mike wouldn't let me


the bike has been retired, i don't even ride it anymore, i would have let you cut it....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I......you should talk with Mark and ask him my chances of doing it......you will be quiet by saturday


oh, you're playing that "i'll hit on saturday" routine again for the 1000th time. give us a break you are still a pvssy and aren't any closer to hitting it than before.....

like naters said, you are nothing more than a "stander"....


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:



> ok here is the pic of me hitting Clutch drop


Wait, did I miss something? If you really hit it, 2 12 packs of Becks are heading up north with me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> oh, you're playing that "i'll hit on saturday" routine again for the 1000th time. give us a break you are still a pvssy and aren't any closer to hitting it than before.....
> 
> like naters said, you are nothing more than a "stander"....


no wind tomorrow...... it is done........mark my words......*you* are buying me beers


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no wind tomorrow...... it is done........mark my words......*you* are buying me beers


OK Bob, time to step up. I've got faith in ya. Just commit and pin it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll have a few anti wind beers for ya tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I am so stoked to see actual pics of this... This could usher in a new era of shredding for Bobalu....


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

What time tommorrow are you going to ride SMT?


----------



## 1000-oaks (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay Bob, I packed up my camera gear.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Okay Bob, I notified the paparazzi and gave the coroner a heads-up. I may have to bring a beach chair and a few beers for the event.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> I'll have a few anti wind beers for ya tonight. :thumbsup:


Patron Silver and some cold saki (some high end bran from Berlely)

a little sushi too


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1000-oaks said:


> Okay Bob, I packed up my camera gear.


i will call you w/details


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Please take DVD quality video of the carnage, celebration or smackdown, beers or no beers, and WCH admitting he was wrong/right in case he bails.


Good luck and may the force be with you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Please take DVD quality video of the carnage, celebration or smackdown, beers or no beers, and WCH admitting he was wrong/right in case he bails.
> 
> Good luck and may the force be with you


if i bail and not hurt i am doing it again....I will succeed:thumbsup:


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

I plan on being there, so I can also try the clutch.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if i bail and not hurt i am doing it again....I will succeed:thumbsup:


What constitutes a success? No case + no ragdoll?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mtb_biker said:


> What constitutes a success? No case + no ragdoll?


no crash.....................sticking it


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Im going to test out my new camera


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Okay Bob, I notified the paparazzi and gave the coroner a heads-up. I may have to bring a beach chair and a few beers for the event.


effing 4 people tomorrow already.....the pressure


----------



## dv8cam (Oct 27, 2004)

*HD footage*

Bob & WCH,
let me know what time & all & I will try to make it out with my HD video cam.

Alejandro


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Make it 5.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Make it 6.











Wait..... I'm in Mexico.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

You guys are heading out there at 5? So SMT is going to drop it in the dark? Pure genius! This way he may land something completely different (and it will be easier for him to do so) and he can just say it was the clutch?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Damm! im trying to get at least 10 people.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Ahhh above post was asking about time and shiat.

Ryan pick up your phone you vag-rag.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> You guys are heading out there at 5? So SMT is going to drop it in the dark? Pure genius! This way he may land something completely different (and it will be easier for him to do so) and he can just say it was the clutch?


you idiot...thats photographers not time:madman: :madman:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> you idiot...thats photographers not time:madman: :madman:


Hey it's late and I've been drinking...

Besides, this thread has a million and a half f'ing posts to keep track of. You better hit it after all this e-anticipation. If you don't we will huck you off the edge of it - with or without the bike under you. You'll be the first person ever to bellyflop the Clutch drop.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*really?*



dogonfr said:


> I'll have a few anti wind beers for ya tonight. :thumbsup:


They have beer that does that? Let me guess, it's not PBR, is it?  I spose you could just add Beano to whatever you're drinking... :idea:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I want this entire thing recorded documentary style... like it's some epic adventure... and then when Bob finally does it just have some 12 year old kid on a Mongoose hardtail huck it and totally steal his thunder.

In all seriousness, pics and videos MUST make it out!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Hey it's late and I've been drinking...
> 
> drop.


so was I....and it wasn't that hard.....I guess you are the sailor that comes into port with all his money ...starts drinking and wakes up with no wallet, no money and telling you great show last night.......then you look up from where you were sleeping and a sign says come watch the fattest girl in the world do "pleasure" with some unlucky guy:eekster::eekster: :eekster:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> so was I....and it wasn't that hard.....I guess you are the sailor that comes into port with all his money ...starts drinking and wakes up with no wallet, no money and telling you great show last night.......then you look up from where you were sleeping and a sign says come watch the fattest girl in the world do "pleasure" with some unlucky guy:eekster::eekster: :eekster:


That is very scarry, dont even want the thought :yikes:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dv8cam said:


> Bob & WCH,
> let me know what time & all & I will try to make it out with my HD video cam.
> 
> Alejandro


i have no idea what's going on. i'm going dirtjumping, i've wasted enough time waiting for SMT to step it up......


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> so was I....and it wasn't that hard.....I guess you are the sailor that comes into port with all his money ...starts drinking and wakes up with no wallet, no money and telling you great show last night.......then you look up from where you were sleeping and a sign says come watch the fattest girl in the world do "pleasure" with some unlucky guy:eekster::eekster: :eekster:


Speaking out of experience again Bob?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> Speaking out of experience again Bob?


Most likely, seeing as he is a pirate and all.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Speaking out of experience again Bob?


arrrrr.....all ye landlubbers are da same....arrrrrr


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ssssssooo.... what happened Bob?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ssssssooo.... what happened Bob?


   windy and my back hurts


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

I was there.The wind was blowing pretty bad.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> I was there.The wind was blowing pretty bad.


not too bad though


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

So....you didn't hit it?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> So....you didn't hit it?


Hey Gordon....I would like to see you hit it


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Hey Gordon....I would like to see you hit it


Probably will the next time I'm up there. The bike is friggin DIALED right now. I'm down here for a few days actually (just got in tonight after dropping out of the top of Dead Cow - entire loop car to car with the long route to the cul de sac in 40 minutes flat baby!).


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Probably will the next time I'm up there. The bike is friggin DIALED right now. I'm down here for a few days actually (just got in tonight after dropping out of the top of Dead Cow - entire loop car to car with the long route to the cul de sac in 40 minutes flat baby!).


oh really....we B ridin tomorrow at 9;30 am...call me if you want to join....I will follow you


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Booked tomorrow morning in 'Bu (you know where - 3 back to back runs biotch!). Sunday morning I could be down if it's early enough, otherwise I'll just go do HariKari again, which has some ridiculously scary **** built on it at the moment.

Have you tried following anyone into it to guage your speed at least?

Edit: You can follow me into it to guage your speed, but I just got a helmet cam setup so the time you actually hit it I'll follow you into it and get the entire thing in all its glory on tape.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Booked tomorrow morning in 'Bu (you know where - 3 back to back runs biotch!).
> .


loser,,,,step it up on a harder trail


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> loser,,,,step it up on a harder trail


I'll be riding with some friends I haven't seen in a while, plus someone is gonna be on a borrowed bike that is in no way set up for him.

Go step it up on your own trail. I for one enjoy hours of buff uninterrupted singletrack.

I may go hit HariKari again earlier tomorrow....had way too much fun ripping those rockgardens today and that hike seemed like nothing at all this time around. Come on with and take those rockgardens at a good clip and that will be a plenty hard trail. GodDAMN do I love that trail....


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Doesn't look SUPER hard.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> I'll be nothing at all this time around. Come on with and take those rockgardens at a good clip and that will be a plenty hard trail. GodDAMN do I love that trail....


love it too....I am off till next thursday for ridin bikes....will be in San diego.....Ankle/back troubles=just tired from ridin 16 days strait


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> love it too....I am off till next thursday for ridin bikes....will be in San diego.....Ankle/back troubles=just tired from ridin 16 days strait


WTF is with that mod?

Lucky SOB - Where have you been riding for 16 days straight besides your extended backyard?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> WTF is with that mod?
> 
> Lucky SOB - Where have you been riding for 16 days straight besides your extended backyard?


SD, clairmount, Malibu, Poway and other under the radar stuff


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

what so special about this drop?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i_suck said:


> what so special about this drop?


when you are there it isn't so easy


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

congrats to smt


----------



## Off Street Only (Nov 22, 2005)

i just saw this thread. flatmaster, you best be telling me when you're down. your best off stayin with me for the SC trail/dj spots. hope you had a good new year! email me at work!
A


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

did this bet die? or did smt have the worse luck? look dude, im 16 and fat too. but ill come down tehre and hit it for a CANEFIELD.. or ur m3.. whereever it is


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

snowforner15 said:


> did this bet die? or did smt have the worse luck? look dude, im 16 and fat too. but ill come down tehre and hit it for a CANEFIELD.. or ur m3.. whereever it is


bob hit it... you missed it...


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

what happened to the thread, i read through 6 pages lastnght for no footy


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

snowforner15 said:


> what happened to the thread, i read through 6 pages lastnght for no footy


here

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=257133


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

snowforner15 said:


> what happened to the thread, i read through 6 pages lastnght for no footy


Theres a thread about SMT hitting it dammit


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

And a guy hit it on his Hardtail.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> And a guy hit it on his Hardtail.


Shut the hell up...showoff. When's you RMX getting in?


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe later this week,or maybe mid-feb.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

just found your other thread...congratulations dude!


----------

